# Vacation



## Zack Barresse (Feb 28, 2006)

Okay, maybe not vacation, but I think it'll be fun.  Next week I get to go to Nevada for fire training.  Check it out here:

http://fireacademy.unr.edu/props.htm

It'll be a loooong week, but it should prove to be a kick.


----------



## PrinceNeptune (Feb 28, 2006)

Bless you and the other hard working police, fire fighters, and medical people out there for your hard work.

Good luck and thank you for your service!!


----------



## Cbrine (Feb 28, 2006)

Lets see.....
1.  Put on 200lbs of equipment.
2.  Go out into HOT Nevada Sun Shine.
3.  Put on oxygen tank.
4.  Run into burning building.

Sound like fun to me!!!  It takes a certian kinid of mentallity to think of this as a vacation!!!
Have a great time Zack.

Cal


----------



## Zack Barresse (Feb 28, 2006)

What's even better is that we are looking at purchasing new turnout gear and airpacks.  So we convinced the vendors to give us some of their products to take with us; because if we like thiers better, that's what we'll purchase.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 28, 2006)

Reno huh?

Bring your ski's, Tahoe's not that far away. 

Good luck and stay safe!

Thanks,

Smitty


----------



## Zack Barresse (Mar 11, 2006)

Well, just got back last night.  All I can say is WOW!  What a blast!  I've got some pictures I'll try to post them up when I get them uploaded to the web.  The props were great.  They use a diesel/hexane 70/30% mix, and boy do they get hot!

It was really cold down there.  The entire time the burn props are going they have sprinklers going directly over the props.  Of course they do not put the fire out as we're talking flammable liquids here shooting out at 80 psi.  When we'd come out of the props we would be soaking wet from the sprinklers and it would turn to ice by the time we got out of the prop (each prop took approx 20-25 min).  A couple of people looked like human popsicles!  LOL!

But it was a good time.


----------



## Smitty (Mar 11, 2006)

Zack,

You know what VBA sounds like to newbs right?

I'd imagine it sounds the same as a firefytr talking about "props"...

The D/H mix sounds like a lot of fun though!

As for human popsicle, we're hitting the ice in Lee Vining in 2 weeks!  Y'all feel free to join us!

I'm glad guys like you are out there...

Smitty


----------



## Zack Barresse (Mar 13, 2006)

Ah!  LOL!  Never thought about that.  "Props" are live fire simulations where we burn stuff up and the fire fighters get to put it out.  Preferrably these props are metal so we can use them over and over again.  These are the props we used ...

http://fireacademy.unr.edu/RailCar.htm
http://fireacademy.unr.edu/PumpRow.htm (the hottest one we did)
http://fireacademy.unr.edu/ProductionPump.htm
http://fireacademy.unr.edu/trilevelprocess.htm (only the tri-level prop)
http://fireacademy.unr.edu/LPGProp.htm (the only propane prop)
http://fireacademy.unr.edu/GasPlant.htm (the most difficult one)


----------



## Smitty (Mar 14, 2006)

Gnarly!

Smitty


----------



## Cbrine (Mar 14, 2006)

> A couple of people looked like human popsicles! LOL!



popsicles????  I thought this was Nevada, you know.... Deserts and stuff?  Oh well, time to head back to my igloo.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Mar 14, 2006)

Desert, yes; was about like where I live, tumbleweeds, chaparell, cheat grass, etc.  But it does get cold in the winter time.  It's not like it stays hot there *all* year.  And it's northeastern Nevada.


----------



## RichardS (Mar 14, 2006)

"... the protective nature of fire fighting clothing is greatly appreciated."

That would have to be the understatement of the year.


----------

